# Golden Goose - Juice Reviews



## Goblin (24/8/16)

Hi all

Just did my first video on rating a e-juice please check it out in the link below.

If you have any suggestion and tips it improve please let me know.




Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Golden Goose (24/8/16)

Goblin said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just did my first video on rating a e-juice please check it out in the link below.
> 
> ...



Hi @Goblin , thanks for the kind words and the review i thought it was great. I donno if maybe @Silver can help you out here to move this post into the existing thread because i see there is already a golden goose reviews thread going. But great work on the review


----------

